# Woodstream Orchids (& NCOS) Orchtoberfest!



## Linus_Cello (Oct 9, 2019)

Woodstream Orchids and the National Capital Orchid Society Present
Orchtoberfest!!
Where: Woodstream Orchid and Epiphytic Cacti Nursery
5810 Huntingtown Road, Huntingtown, MD 20639 (within an hour’s drive of most NCOS and MOS members)
410-610-6697
[email protected]
www.woodstreamorchids.com
When: Saturday and Sunday October 12 and 13, 2019 10 AM to 4 PM
What:
· Open House at Woodstream
o Many flowering plants for sale
o 15% discount (20% for AOS members)
o Nancy Mountford’s Cove Orchids for sale
o Zane’s Epiphytic Cacti and Succulents
· NCOS and MOS Member Sales
Take your own money (partner with other members)

(Woodstream's announcement includes a pdf "catalog" of "Woodstream Orchids Fall 2019 Phragmipedium Species, Hybrids, and Select Divisions!; pm me with your email address and I can forward you the pdf)


----------

